# Using Lightroom on iPad Pro (or a photoshop app)



## GCR (Jun 15, 2016)

I read the following on another website today:


As someone has already mentioned, it is currently possible to view RAW files stored in the Camera Roll on an iPad using the Photos app and even edit them using the Photoshop Express app, provided they are in DNG format. But the workflow involved is rather long-winded as you first have to import the RAW images from the camera onto a PC/Mac, then convert the RAW files into DNG format using the converter or Lightroom, save back onto the SD card then import onto the iPad with the SD card reader. You could also use iCloud Photos to get the DNG files onto your iOS device.
Of course, once Lightroom Mobile for iOS is updated with full RAW support then the iPad Pro will suddenly become a lot more useful.

I would love to be able to do some zoomed in retouching using the iPad Pro and the pen that works with it. Doing fine work with a mouse or Trakpad is cumbersome and my talent on a Wacom pad is awkward.
Has anyone done retouching on an iPad Pro or heard if its something we may see coming in the future?
Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 15, 2016)

Have a look at the last part of this thread...


----------

